# Whisker Biscuit - Noisy



## lbk (Oct 19, 2003)

I'm shooting a whisker biscuit. I love it - except I think its a little noisy though. I drew back on a nice deer last week and he heard the whole thing - gone like a bolt of lightning. What do you guys think? Maybe its my arrows - I'm shooting graphite 45-60's. I was thinking maybe I'd try putting some graphite on the edge of the whisker's. Has anyone encountered this problem? Any solutions?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Do you have the right size biscuit? If you do I would just replace the biscuit its like $12..I have one and know others and I don't remember them being noisy ever


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I have had a biscuit for 3 years now and have never thought it to be noisy at all-I'll check it out next time i shoot


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I just bought a deluxe for mynew XT, I was told they are quiet. They look noisy to me also, especiall on a cold ND calm day.
You may want to try a black shaft instead of camo, beemans are very smooth, this might help. Just mounted mine on last night so I don't know what it's like in the cold yet.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

lbk,

My first guess would be that you do not have the right size biscuit, or you do not have it adjusted properly. You want to make sure that the arrow fits in the hole loosely, there should be a small gap over the top of the arrow.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

they work just fine in the cold


----------



## lbk (Oct 19, 2003)

You'r right about the camo arrows. I switched from black shaft to camos and that's when I started noticing the noise. Don't get me wrong on this, its still pretty quite - I just got busted drawing back and now I'm xtra paranoid about it. thanks for the feedback from everyone.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Why would camo arrows be more noisy pulling back than the black ones? Probably has to do with the texture


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I just mounted that deluxe on my bow and drew it back a couple times.......there is no WAY I will be hunting with this thing! Talk about noise, it was like I was pulling my arrow across sand paper.
Tried a black and camo goldtip arrow and the rest was squared as well.
Maybe I'm just really picky but, it wasn't what I though it would be that's for sure! Wish I wouldn't have sold my old rest now.
It will be going back.


----------



## lbk (Oct 19, 2003)

I got a new biscuit for large arrows, even though I'm shooting medium. Helped alot. Now its good. Try a large biscuit before you give up. Despite my problem, whcih I think I've fixed, these things are great.

You have to keep them fresh though. You'll burn them up if you do lots of target shooting.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I just set it up with a Ripcord containment fall away, talk about an awesome rest! Just put some mole skin on it, it's silent to draw, contains my arrow even upside down and ZERO fletch contact. :beer: :beer: 
Wish I would have went to one sooner, the bow shoots like a dream.
I've always liked being differnet and shooting non name brand bows but this switchback xt is one sweet shooter that's for sure.

If your looking for a new or used bow I can't recommend achery talk's classifieds enough, there are some great deals in there right now on 06 bows.

good hunting!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> I've always liked being differnet and shooting non name brand bows but this switchback xt is one sweet shooter that's for sure.


Right on :beer:


----------

